# Attaching a serial console client session to a normal tty



## French Fries (Aug 26, 2017)

Dear friens,

When plugin USB to ttl/rs232 converter, I can run:

```
cu -l /dev/cuaU0 -s 115200
```

Now, how to attach a cu session to a regular ttl?
Is tried in /etc/ttys:

```
ttyv2 "/usr/bin/cu -l /dev/cuaU0 -s 115200" vt100 on secure
```
but it did not work.

Also, i could use screen but screen has bad reputation.

How to attach a serial console cu session to ttyv2?

Kind regards
French Fries


----------



## French Fries (Aug 26, 2017)

Reading https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/term.html
ttyu1   "/usr/libexec/getty std.115200"  vt100  on insecure

Simple as that? Will it open the second serial connector?


----------

